# Looking for cartoons, pictures, illustrations for tracts



## Pergamum (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking for pics, cartoons, graphs which contrast the simplicity of the early church with the ornate sinfulness of the medieval Catholic institution (i.e. how those early poor persecuted followers turned into the monster that was Rome in the medieval ages with gold tiarras and fancy rich costumes, etc).

I have seen anti-clerical cartoons in the past, but don't know where to locate them. The point of the pictures should be that outward magnitude is not to be confused with inner holiness. I am trying to contrast outward religious show with the inner workings of the Gospel (think Jesus' words about white tombs full of dead men's bones).


----------



## Moireach (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds good. Afraid I don't know myself, but if you do find good ones could you send me a link?


----------

